# Scam?



## konrad_mk3 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey everyone, I found a Audi Allroad for 3000$ on kijij and im wondering if its a scam. The deal is sopposed ot be finalized throught ebay but I relaise my seller has no ebay account when they say they do.........Also the cars sopposeubly in good condition with only 66 thousand miles andi ts a 2001. I dont know I want it, but im kinda suspicious...


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Scam? (konrad_mk3)*

Thats got the stench of scam all over it, next thing you know they won't let you see it before you buy it...


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

that is definitely a scam.
i've seen totaled allroads get parted out for more than $3,000..... ask him for pictures and a VIN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Scam? (konrad_mk3)*

no doubt in my mind that its a scam. a working tranny alone should be in the neighborhood of $3k.


----------



## konrad_mk3 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Scam? (bhb399mm)*

thanks guys!
I got a vin number though, but i was thinking that you can walk up to anycar in a parking lot and write down the vin number.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Scam? (konrad_mk3)*

IM me the vin i'll see if i can find anything out.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Scam? (konrad_mk3)*

carfax on this vehicle checks out. interesting. 
where is the seller saying he is located?


----------



## konrad_mk3 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Scam? (bhb399mm)*

yea the seller never replied to me with the car, I guess it was a scam


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

probably took the VIN off an allroad he saw sitting somewhere. good thing you didn't get hosed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## konrad_mk3 (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

thanks! yea man lol, it would majorly suck and I probably would have trouble paying for school if I was sucked into it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

